# Dan West, 12-Year Chief of Ohio State Parks, To Retire



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

10/20/09 Dan West, one of Ohios most dedicated advocates for opening access to the outdoors and connecting people with nature today announced his retirement.

More...


----------

